# How NOT to prepare a car for a Ceramic Coating



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just for a laugh let's see how many examples of poor preparation and poor machine polishing you can find in the below video.

(No prizes for the person identifying the most - it's just for fun! :lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

If ever I have a turd that I need polishing, then that is my man :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Imagine if the detailer was your dad.
As a kid you've been playing on the beach and got sand in your eye.
"Dad, dad, help.....I got sand in my eye"
He'd probably get off the beach towel he'd been sat on.
Give it a quick shake.
And procede to rub your sandy eyeball with the sandy towel!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> If ever I have a turd that I need polishing, then that is my man :lol:


I'm just imagining the mess you'd get whacking a rotary on speed 6 then attacking a dog turd with it :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> If ever I have a turd that I need polishing, then that is my man :lol:


I think I'd give him a new pad first! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

The pad looks older than the guy polishing the car!!

Some people just shouldn’t, I’m no expert but I know the basics.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

That sponge... oh my god. The trailing wire becomes irrelevant when you're polishing with a pad like that lol. The velcro on the backing plate would have given a better finish...


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

These dumbasses are doing this on purpose to garner comments. That's what helps promote their videos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2020)

Funny but being round a lot of body shops and painters their always seem to use ancient 3m pads until they literally fall apart, and technique is completely lost in favour of randomly swinging around a rotary polisher at great speed with 1/3rd of t pad in contact with the panel... and washing out consists of dipping it in a dirty bucket used for wet sanding and then spinning it out... Very different world from detailing!

But the wash sponge... good lord.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The sponge use is kind of irrelevant prior to polishing. The fact the numpty is polishing away when there's crap stuck in the paint is the issue for me. I mentioned it in the comments but he's basically laughing. They are just after any comments to get the video shown. Comments gets the video picked up by the YouTube mechanics. I'm going to delete my comments now so they don't help these idiots.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Terrible detailing
These evilgt guys are pretty funny though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The thing of it is, we know that what they are doing is BS, but there will be thousands that will watch this crap on YouTube thinking this is way to go about it. They are literally 'milking' any comments to further their channel at the expense of good advice and to the detriment of viewers paint. Utter ********


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> The sponge use is kind of irrelevant prior to polishing. The fact the numpty is polishing away when there's crap stuck in the paint is the issue for me. I mentioned it in the comments but he's basically laughing. They are just after any comments to get the video shown. Comments gets the video picked up by the YouTube mechanics. I'm going to delete my comments now so they don't help these idiots.


x2 :thumb:

And more views means more ££££ or €€€€ or $$$$:lol: depending where you are from!


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

What a bunch of Harry's! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh dear god! Cringeworthy. I certainly won’t be watching them again.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That poor RS3  took a hiding to nothing


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh come on who is seriously watching this expecting detailing tips, or to be fair tips in general for that matter! But these 2 guys are entertaining, they don't take themselves seriously, they're a pair of jokers, and everyone knows someone like that. I for one thoroughly enjoy watching their videos 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Proper northern soul :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That’s how we did it 20 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks very typical of a bodyshop and their 'mopping' which simply equates to giving it a shine under their lighting. Doesn't account for swirls/holograms or any kind of sympathy for the paint.

To call that detailing would be an insult to detailing haha 

Sadly, there's a lot of people out there that think that polishing like that is ok. I know people who'll swing a rotary over their paintwork without flinching. People that have worked in the car painting business. Thing is they don't see the 'detail' they just see a painted panel.


----------

